# Any underwater pics of the USS Mass



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm looking for some underwater pics of the USS mass. Preferably with the majority of the wreck in the frame. Anyone got any?Thanks


----------



## FL Aggie (Sep 22, 2013)

http://www.museumsinthesea.com/massachusetts/tour.htm


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I remember years and years ago, seeing the "smoke stacks" or something that was right at the water line but the video makes it seem it's no where close now???


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Those were the gun turrets Jason. Been a few boats rip their bottoms out on them. I remember 10-12 years ago a pretty good size charter got one and beached in the pass at Mcrea. Had some pictures of it for awhile. I'm sure someone else remembers better than I that can fill in the details.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

The turrets are still at the water line. I fish it often. Loaded with bait and kings.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

I remember hearing Livelyone 2 charter boat hit it


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Depending on the tide the stacks are awash.

GREAT place for bait. And yes a King or 3 will hang out.

Jim


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Round things awash are barbets where the gun turrets set into there is actually two of them the second one is 2 or 3 ft. under the surface to the NE. Two or three boats have hit the mass. The Entertainer was one of them. Jim did U misspell a word the d is close to the r ???


----------

